# Book Blog tour starts next week



## rdenning (Jan 23, 2011)

When schoolboy Tom Oakley discovers he can transport himself through time, he draws the attention of evil men who seek to bend history to their will. 

Tom's family are obliterated and he soon faces an impossible choice: To save the world he must sacrifice his family.

Tomorrow's Guardian is the 1st book of the Hourglass Institute Series. It is a Young Adult Science Fiction adventure.

Book Trailer:
YouTube - Tomorrow's Guardian Book Trailer

*Blog Tour for Tomorrow's Guardian*
To celebrate the launch of the new (self published) Paperback edition of my Teen time travel novel, _Tomorrow's Guardian_ I have organised a blog tour. From January 28th until March 17th there will be a series of Guest Posts, interviews and reviews on these sites:
*Blog Tour Dates*
28th January	Magicbeanreview Review and Q+A interview on why I wrote a book about Time Travel.
29th January	Books for Teens Book Review
30th January	Richard's Ramblings I do a video reading of the book opening
31st January	Teenlibrarian Book Review
1st February	New Writers UK Q and A interview
2nd February	Above Average Below Special Q and A interview
3rd February	yayeahyeah.blogspot.com Review as well as an interview.
5th February	The Book Bag Interview (this site has already reviewed Tomorrow's Guardian)
8th February	brookesboxofbooks Review and Questions for the author
9th February	Young Adult Books Reviewed
10th February	Helen Hollick's Muse and Views Guest post on "How to go about promoting your book"
12th February	Asamum Booktopia Guest blog about libraries - some favourite ones and how they have inspired me
14th February	Asamum Booktopia Book Review
15th February	Once Upon a Bookcase This will be a guest post about the process of writing fiction involving Time Travel.
16th February	Literary Enchantement Book review and I answer some questions
17th February	Funky Book Stop Book Review and Interview
20th February	That's What Liz Read Book Review and Interview
24th February	Heaven Hell and Purgatory Guest post on the "Thankyou for the books" feature about books that inspire me.
Late February TBC	Books Reading it all Book Review
Late February TBC	Narratively Speaking
8th March	The Slowest Bookworm Book Review
9th March	The Slowest Bookworm This will be a guest post about the role of Time Travel in books and film.
17th March	Books for Company Book Review


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 23, 2011)

You've clearly put alot of hard work into your launch. Good luck and I hope it goes well.

Brilliant cover by the way!


----------



## rdenning (Jan 27, 2011)

Gary Compton said:


> You've clearly put alot of hard work into your launch. Good luck and I hope it goes well.
> 
> Brilliant cover by the way!



Thanks. I should give a plus to Cathy Helms of Avalon Graphics. She is both excellent but also affordable.


----------

